# 17 POLICE OFFICERS HONORED FOR BRAVERY



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

CONGRATS =D>

*MEDALS OF HONOR:*
BOSTON POLICE OFFICER-CARLTON WILLIAMSON
BOSTON POLICE OFFICER-ZENAIDA FLORES
SHIRLEY POLICE SGT.-DALE PRENTISS
AMESBURY POLICE OFFICER-DAVID NOYEES

*MEDALS OF VALOR:*
AMESBURY POLICE OFFICER-MARK VALLI
AMESBURY POLICE OFFICER-MATTHEW CUNNINGHAM
BOSTON POLICE OFFICERS-STEPHEN RIOUX, GREGORY DANKERS, SGT. DETECTIVE DANIEL KEELER
BARNSTABLE POLICE OFFICER-BRANDIN WALKUS

*MERIT AWARDS:*
LAWERENCE POLICE OFFICERS-ALLEN DEMERS, RYAN GUTHRIE, CARLOS VIERA, BRAIN VOISINE
SHELBURNE POLICE OFFICER-STEVEN GIRARD
BROCKTON POLICE DETECTIVE-ERNEST BELL
MASS STATE POLICE LT-STEPHEN O'REILLY


----------

